# VG30DETT into a 350Z



## JuggernautPunch (Jul 8, 2006)

Wasup. new to the forum.I haven't read seen much on this swap...well actually nothing at all. Im starting to wonder if there is a reason for it. did some searches on google (could be im not looking hard enough) and the only swaps people seem to talk about alot are the Rb26DETT swap. Also alot of talk on swapping the VQ35DE into other cars. I was jes wondering a couple of things.

1.is there a reason why people dont talk about this swap to much?
2. If i were to do the swap how hard would it be and what would be some of the parts needed to make it happen.

The main reason i was tryin to see if the swap was possible is because ive read on alot of forums that getting power out of the VQ35DE was harder than the VG30DETT and that the stock Turbos on the VG30DETT can already get u up to 400 HP with increased PSI. Also that the VG30 is more reliable and it has more torque and that turboed VQs tend to fall apart and what not. yeah but this thread is mainly for figuring out the difficulty and cost of the swap i mean it should just kinda bolt in right?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*VQ vs VG swaps and the V8 from Infinity q45 is easieest*



JuggernautPunch said:


> Wasup. new to the forum.I haven't read seen much on this swap...well actually nothing at all. Im starting to wonder if there is a reason for it. did some searches on google (could be im not looking hard enough) and the only swaps people seem to talk about alot are the Rb26DETT swap. Also alot of talk on swapping the VQ35DE into other cars. I was jes wondering a couple of things.
> 
> 1.is there a reason why people dont talk about this swap to much?
> 2. If i were to do the swap how hard would it be and what would be some of the parts needed to make it happen.
> ...


Most people tend to look to swap the other way around, the newer design, or VQ into the older car, not the older style motor into the newer car. Alot would be involved. You would need the wiring harness, the axles would be different. Also, where would you find the VG30DETT in a rear drive configuration? It typically was a Maxima engine,and I realize that the VG motor in the 300ZX and Maxima was the same engine, rear drive and front drive, but manifolds are different, different ECU, and tranny. How would you attach your current tranny to the VG30DETT? You would need the old tranny, different cross member, and it would be a difficult project.

The better solution is not the VG30DETT into the 350Z, but in fact, the easiest solution is the motor from an Infinity q45 into the 350z. It's a V8 swap into a V6 car, and with no additional work of any kind, it's a 340 Horsepower engine vs 280, and you can easily make the VH45 motor 400 Horsepower naturally aspirated. YOu would need the transmission that came with the Q45 as well, because alot of the electronic messages from the tranny computer are needed by the engine computer. The engine is aluminum, so it is not heavier that the VG30DETT, despite being a 4.5 Liter V8 instead of 3 Liter V6. 
In fact, I've read it weighs almost the same. It's also a rear drive engine into a rear drive chassis, so that would make things easy as well. 

Do a google search on VH45 swap into 350Z. It's been done. You simply might need a cowl hood scoop on your hood.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the VH45 isn't rated at 340hp, the VK45DE is. 

VG30 swap would be far more of a pain than it is worth currently. You'd be better off throwing in some pistons and rods and going turbo on the VQ35. You'd get more torque and the motor could handle 600-650whp without sleeving the block. That's some pretty hefty power....plus you have more displacement to spool the turbo(s)


----------



## JuggernautPunch (Jul 8, 2006)

*didnt know....*

I had no idea it would be that hard. mind u i can get the VG30DETT with a RWD tranny for $1700 and probably could get the 300ZX azles and the wireing harness nP. Problem is finding a shop over here to get the job done. I checked up on the VQ45, problem is it doesnt' seem to have the HP potential of the VG30DETT. I already have a daily driver now im just looking for a High HP monster (muscle car kiler). People have done the RB26DETT (but i dont even wanna THINK what that takes) and the 2JZGTTE into the 350Z i was just maybe looking into an alternative swap and wondering if it would be easier then the Skyline/Supra swaps.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the built VQ35 is a nasty machine. Let me put it this way.

with 390whp or so, I ran a 12.5 @ 114mph on street tires. 

throw in pistons and rods, run 550whp, you'll run 11s on street tires no problem. That's faster than 99% of the cars on the road. You'd give the new turbo 997 a run for it's money, if not beat it, with that kind of power.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

the vg30dett is a RWD 300zx twin turbo motor only, it was never in any maxima


----------



## JuggernautPunch (Jul 8, 2006)

chimmike said:


> the built VQ35 is a nasty machine. Let me put it this way.
> 
> with 390whp or so, I ran a 12.5 @ 114mph on street tires.
> 
> throw in pistons and rods, run 550whp, you'll run 11s on street tires no problem. That's faster than 99% of the cars on the road. You'd give the new turbo 997 a run for it's money, if not beat it, with that kind of power.


Thats pretty good. Thats what the new Shelby GT500s run. It seems really good its just that ive been reading alot and it seems that anywhere over 600HP the VQ doesnt seem to handle. Its pretty much why i was looking at either the VG the 2J or the RB. But from all of the three the VG seems probably the simplest and easiest.

I also gotta commendate u guys on your response time really good.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*no replacement for displacement*



JuggernautPunch said:


> Thats pretty good. Thats what the new Shelby GT500s run. It seems really good its just that ive been reading alot and it seems that anywhere over 600HP the VQ doesnt seem to handle. Its pretty much why i was looking at either the VG the 2J or the RB. But from all of the three the VG seems probably the simplest and easiest.
> 
> I also gotta commendate u guys on your response time really good.



Here's a link to an article about the wiring harness and other steps that are necessary to add the Q45 engine into the Z car. It's the older model, but I also found articles in doing the work to the 350 Z as well.

http://forums.********.com/zerothread/179109


Some of the fab work required includes:
-notch framerail for alternator
-weld new engine mounts on the crossmember
-replace and move up the brake booster
-notch tension rod bracket for ps pump
-modify exhaust manifolds to move them closer to the block 

However, the same type of work of a similar nature is required for a conversion you are describing. No replacement for displacement. If you going to do all this fabrication work, go with more displacement!

There are photos of the converted car. The need to put 500 wheel horsepower to the ground begs the question, for what purpose. The car has an independant rear suspension, not a live axle, so with that much power, it will not be a good drag racing machine anyhow. You have to hook-up to drag race. You also need subframe connectors to stiffen the chassis once you're pushing that much power to the ground. You would need a higher rear-end gear ratio, since gears multiply torque, and you would need an aluminum drive shaft, since you can't spin the metal one quickly enough to spool the rear differential. A drive shaft safety hoop with help. Your rear end would also need to have a locking differential, or "posi-traction" in GM speak,and most 350Z don't come that way. Plus you would need to seriously beef up your transmission to handle the extra power. So, you would be making a Japanese version of an American muscle car. If you are thinking of going beyond 500 HP, than a safety cage is really recommended, since 650 HP in a street car is not a safe every day car anymore. 

So, if you want to stay between 300-400 HP, and have a transmission that can handle it out of the box (but it needs to be an automatic), the q45 engine conversion is the only way to get to 400 HP with an engine and transmission cheap. Yes, the wiring harness would need work to hook it all up and there's issues of making the motor mounts work: it's definitely not a drop-in conversion. However, neighter is putting turbos on a VQ motor, remapping the fuel and spark curves, changing fuel injectors to supply extra fuel, installing a higher flowing fuel pump and beefing up the internals of the transmission. If your goal is to drag race a 350Z, it's not the best car for the job. It's a car for handling, not drag racing. You are better off starting with a Mercury Marauder, or Ford Mustang.

Here's another cool site: 
http://www.ellisautoworkz.com/services.asp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

simply said, it'd cost less to make the VQ35 handle 600whp than it would be to swap the VG30DETT, upgrade the turbos, and the internals (because they can't handle 600whp stock), make custom exhaust, do all the standalone tuning, etc.

besides the fact that you get gobs more torque with the VQ35 

I've got about 400whp right now, my stock tranny loves it, shoot I've got 50k on the stock clutch and 10k of that is with boost. the VQ35 is a fantastic motor.


----------

